# Back saving processing tools



## midwestcoast (Apr 22, 2014)

I need some hand tools to help with my processing.
I've been plowing through old threads, but still not clear what would be best for me
Here's the 'Back Story' :  I've had back issues for many years, but then this winter it kinda went out & stayed out .  MRI says herniated disc L5-S1. Despite a bunch of different treatments & over 3 months recovery time I have pain, stiffeness & little range of motion (can't bend at the waist much)... 
Fast forward to yesterday & the friendly neighborhood tree service drops of a nice pile of Red Oak logs up to ~24" diameter in front of my house. Also my next door neighbor has some Locust & Sycamore logs that he wants gone. AND I just got a quote for having a Silver Maple & Locust removed from my yard.  I'm glad for all the wood of course & I need it, but I can't wrestle the rounds as usual. So,

1.) I need a Cant Hook, but how big? 36"? 48? 54?  I most often handle logs from ~14-30".  I assume I can also move big rounds with this?

2.) I'm also thinking a pickeroon/hookeroon or pulp hook(s), but unsure which would be better. Never used either.  I'd use it for flipping & moving rounds for hand splitting and for moving & stacking splits.  Not really worried about unloading a truck for now.
Which would you suggest and why? What size?

Thanks.


----------



## macattack_ga (Apr 22, 2014)

Subscribing as I am also moving around similar sized wood.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Apr 22, 2014)

i got one of these in 60"  working great on 10-40"....http://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/accessories/forestry-tools/canthook/


----------



## midwestcoast (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh, and I'm 6'0 btw


----------



## jatoxico (Apr 22, 2014)

On the recommendation of another member I bought the 12" Husqvarna tongs and they work very well for picking up smaller rounds and dragging uncut branch wood. I may get another to balance me out. Also bought a pickeroon from peavey which is used a lot.

I noticed Harbor Freight had landscaping hand trucks for moving balled trees and such. I thought that would work very well for rounds, either one big'un or several smaller stacked up. I have a tractor w/ a trailer but to lift the big rounds is still work. Either that or they have to rolled which gets old if you have hilly terrain like me.


----------



## Clarkbug (Apr 23, 2014)

I have the timberjack from these folks, and I like it.

http://woodchucktool.com/

I know that probably wont be what you use it for, but its well built and would work as a cant hook very well.  They recently started selling a "skidderoon" that is a pickeroon that also has a cable you can use for dragging brush I guess.  Not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## Boiler74 (Apr 23, 2014)

These are great. 

http://www.baileysonline.com/Forest.../Lockhart-s-Firewood-Gripper-18---21-Logs.axd

Don't get the timbertuff ones. They aren't very strong. But these grippers allow you to carry two logs at once with much less bending.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm a fan of the Peavey Mfg 36" Hookeroon (Hume Pickeroon)

The handle is light and its curves keep it from slipping and turning in my hand.  In addition to firewood pieces, I've been able to drag long poles and lift fairly large rounds with it.


----------



## jatoxico (Apr 23, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> I'm a fan of the Peavey Mfg 36" Hookeroon (Hume Pickeroon)
> 
> The handle is light and its curves keep it from slipping and turning in my hand.  In addition to firewood pieces, I've been able to drag long poles and lift fairly large rounds with it.



That's the one I have too. No experience w/ any others but it works as advertised.


----------



## S Roche (Apr 24, 2014)

I have used a cant hook with a 48" handle for some time and it works very well for rolling logs up 30" to finish the cut on the bottom side.


----------



## BEConklin (Apr 24, 2014)

I can see how a pickaroon could be wonderful - but I don't own one. I do own a pulp hook though - and it's a big help in many ways. Even if you only use it to pick up splits and smaller rounds off the ground, that little bit of extended reach really helps your back out. 

I also have a cheap version of a timberjack that I've found to be very helpful in bucking smaller diameter logs especially.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 24, 2014)

I've never had a herniated disc, but I've had back trouble on and off since my teenage years.  I find that periods where I'm getting the most exercise is when my back bothers me least, and periods where I'm putting in long hours at my desk is when my back bothers me most.  So, hopefully you can take things slow, not over-do anything, and this work might help you to slowly regain some of your lost range of motion.

On the equipment, I have a longer LogRite (probably 54" or 60"), and I've been very happy with it.  I had originally wanted to buy shorter (48"ish), but the store was out of them, so I brought home the big boy.  I've been glad I did, ever since, as it's a real struggle to roll the logs I've been getting, even with that longer lever.  I think the shorter ones have their place, primarily portability for throwing into your equipment trailer and taking into the deep woods, but having used this long one the last year or two, I can't imagine why I'd ever want the short one.  I also had originally wanted to buy a wood handled cant, but I'm very happy I ended up going with the aluminum LogRite, as it's almost scary light in weight.  For your bad back, I probably wouldn't go any other way.

I did borrow and use Peaveys from a few friends, and found them to be damn near usless, compared to a cant hook.  Again, they have their place, but processing logs in my yard isn't that place.


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 24, 2014)

The Timber Tongs are great.  Get two of the 12" variety.  https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/timber-tongs.67867/#post-67867
http://www.amazon.com/Husqvarna-574...F8&qid=1398349793&sr=8-5&keywords=timber+tong


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 24, 2014)

midwestcoast said:


> I need some hand tools to help with my processing.
> I've been plowing through old threads, but still not clear what would be best for me
> Here's the 'Back Story' :  I've had back issues for many years, but then this winter it kinda went out & stayed out .  MRI says herniated disc L5-S1. Despite a bunch of different treatments & over 3 months recovery time I have pain, stiffeness & little range of motion (can't bend at the waist much)...
> Fast forward to yesterday & the friendly neighborhood tree service drops of a nice pile of Red Oak logs up to ~24" diameter in front of my house. Also my next door neighbor has some Locust & Sycamore logs that he wants gone. AND I just got a quote for having a Silver Maple & Locust removed from my yard.  I'm glad for all the wood of course & I need it, but I can't wrestle the rounds as usual. So,
> ...



Oh good Lord midwest. I really feel for you.

Before I recommend tools, let me tell you that my back is much worse than yours and I've lived with this for almost 30 years now. I have herniated discs all over the lumbar region (including l5-s1) and also in the cervical. Notice I said discs, not disc. I also recently went through a series of new shots and some nerve deadening. Wasted dollars. Anyway here are some tools I say are almost a requirement:











Cant hook. Depending upon what size logs you plan on handling, anywhere from a 3' to a 6' should do fine. Mine is a 4'. While we are on the cant hook, I will say the a timberjack is something you definitely want to stay away from. Besides, I found it to be the most useless tool around. 

The dray is something I just threw together using some scraps I had. Total cost was around $10. Load it with logs and it pulls super easy rather you have snow or not. This is not my favorite way of getting wood out but sometimes it really comes in handy.

The atv trailer we have is really nice for loading because it sits so low. This means many times I can simply roll a log on using the cant hook. Just a few days ago I loaded some white pine, cut to 20" and loaded them by flipping them end for end and they walked right up on the trailer. But if all else fails, this thing also tilts so it is super easy to load a large round that way. 

The pickeroon (hookeroon is the same thing). It is amazing how many uses you'll find for this. It might be picking up the firewood (to save bending) or moving the end of a log or even helping to roll a log. Could also be used as a weapon!

Log tongs. This little jewel is worth its weight in gold for guys like you and me. When compared with the firewood gripper, there is a huge difference. In fact, we came close to buying a couple of the grippers but am very happy we got the tongs. They cost a bit more but are well worth it. Why? Because you won't be bending down to pick up the log! Depending on your height, you might have to bend your knees just a little but very little. They will grab and away you go. Small stuff, use two tongs! Big stuff? Use two for lifting up onto a wagon or trailer. One thing we really like about them too is that many times we have to cut a tree where there is no way for it to fall without hanging. No problem! We simply cut them from the butt up into 4' sections (shorter depending on diameter). Dragging those 4' sections really makes the work much, much easier. 

Hydraulic splitter. Ours is a 20 ton with a 5 hp engine. Does the trick wonderfully. The big key though is to not stand up but rather, put that splitter into vertical mode and sit yourself down. No lifting of the log that way. Can't reach too far to get another log? This is where the pickeroon comes in very handy.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tsquini (Apr 24, 2014)

You are on the right path with a hookaroon. Great for picking up smaller rounds and splits. When you start getting logs in the 20" diameter I find moving them as little as possible is better for me. I split the rounds by hand where they drop. If I can not chop it by hand I either back the splitter to the round or roll the round to the splitter.


----------



## WriteNoob (Apr 25, 2014)

My new Logrite pickaroon just showed up on my doorstep, last night. From the little putzing around I've done, I'd say that if you've got bending issues, this thing is something to seriously consider. I've seen and used a couple over the years, and the Logrite is tops IMHO.  Some like wooden handles, and I can't fault them their preference, but The aluminum is both light weight and really solid feeling. I'm 6'1", and got the 30" model. Seems just right for picking splits up, from the ground. I've Had chronic back issues, for quite a while. Hope yours feels better. 

P.S.  I hear the Stihl version is actually done by Logrite, and can be had for a few bucks less, but haven't verified this. Might be worth a look-see.  Same with the cants and peaveys.


----------



## smokedragon (Apr 26, 2014)

Clarkbug said:


> I have the timberjack from these folks, and I like it.
> 
> http://woodchucktool.com/
> 
> I know that probably wont be what you use it for, but its well built and would work as a cant hook very well.  They recently started selling a "skidderoon" that is a pickeroon that also has a cable you can use for dragging brush I guess.  Not sure how I feel about that.



I got the quad tool.  It is better built (the handle is SOLID aluminum).  It works well for both rolling and lifting logs, I love it.  I had back surgery 7 years ago (L4/L5 and L5/S1 blew out bad enough that I couldn't walk).  It is not for everyone, but it is the best decision I ever made.  Once I was completely healed it increased my standard of living.  I didn't realize how much my back limited me until I got it fixed.

I also have the firewood grippers, they work great for stuff that is light enough to pick up with one hand, but too bulky to grab with one hand (like a 10" round).
http://www.baileysonline.com/Forest.../Lockhart-s-Firewood-Gripper-15---18-Logs.axd

Thought about getting a pickeroon, but I would really like to handle/use one first.

I hope you feel better.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 26, 2014)

smokedragon said:


> I got the quad tool.  It is better built (the handle is SOLID aluminum).


You sure about that?  A 2" diameter x 50" long rod of aluminum would weigh more than 15 lb, before adding the heavy steel hook hardware.  Mighty heavy for a cant hook.


----------



## midwestcoast (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the input guys. And thanks for the words of encouragement. It's amazing how many of us humans have back problems! Mine is feeling pretty good today. Best day since January!

I've ordered a 54" Cant hook (the Peavey wood handled one) and a 30" Logrite Pickeroon from Baileys. With the size of wood I get from tree services I think these will help the most. 
I will probably look at getting the Log Tongs later, but first wanted to see how the Pickeroon did for me.
And a splitter, yeah, that would be nice but not in the cards right now as long as I'm able to hand split.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 26, 2014)

Hookeroons/pickeroons are great back savers. I have two from Peavey. One 36" and one 72". The long one is great for unloading the truck.





Also saves me from climbing up onto the truck and eliminates falling off it too!


----------



## HDRock (Apr 27, 2014)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Oh good Lord midwest. I really feel for you.
> 
> Before I recommend tools, let me tell you that my back is much worse than yours and I've lived with this for almost 30 years now. I have herniated discs all over the lumbar region (including l5-s1) and also in the cervical. Notice I said discs, not disc. I also recently went through a series of new shots and some nerve deadening. Wasted dollars. Anyway here are some tools I say are almost a requirement:
> View attachment 132148
> ...


Can't like it because now there's a limit on how many likes you can perform
so,  thumbs up


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks HD. I don't like the new software either. What is the sense of having likes and then not being able to use it?


----------



## Charlie2 (Apr 27, 2014)

Flatbedford said:


> Hookeroons/pickeroons are great back savers. I have two from Peavey. One 36" and one 72". The long one is great for unloading the truck.
> 
> View attachment 132272
> View attachment 132273
> ...



       Amen to unloading a truck with a long pickeroon. Back a truck right up to the splitter, pull, drag or roll the logs up out of the truck and never left the operators position.


----------



## smokedragon (Apr 27, 2014)

Joful said:


> You sure about that?  A 2" diameter x 50" long rod of aluminum would weigh more than 15 lb, before adding the heavy steel hook hardware.  Mighty heavy for a cant hook.


It isn't a round handle, but a rectangular bar of high strength alloy.  It weighs less than 15lbs, also it is less than 50".  I like it because it had zero flex or give rolling a 30" diameter white oak log today.  I like things that are sturdy, and it will last the rest of my life and beyond.  Is it a little heavier than fiberglass handle variants......sure.

It may not be for everyone (like backwoods thinks the timberjack feature is useless) but I like it.  It is the most well built and solid tool I have ever purchased (other than perhaps drop forged wrenches).


----------



## smokedragon (Apr 27, 2014)

Flatbedford said:


> Hookeroons/pickeroons are great back savers. I have two from Peavey. One 36" and one 72". The long one is great for unloading the truck.
> 
> View attachment 132272
> View attachment 132273
> ...



Now those pictures might just sell me on that long pickeroon........Hate having to climb in and out of the truck bed.


----------



## HDRock (Apr 27, 2014)

Back saving tools I like to use
Extra long hay hook, home made hookaroon, 12" lifting tongs
lifting tongs and cant hook, I got on the cheep used on CL





Cant hook


----------



## skfire (Apr 28, 2014)

not back saver, but a good time saver is a good bark spud. Gets the wet bark off the splits in a jiffy...so better drying times.
plus one on the woodchuck, can'thook/peavy combo...good gear..1 in 2
scott


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 29, 2014)

I cannot imagine removing the bark from all my splits and rounds ...


----------



## skfire (Apr 29, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> I cannot imagine removing the bark from all my splits and rounds ...


not all..only the wet and mud caked ones, especially when you need them dried quicker. 
Ie: skidded load of ash , heavy mud, wet weather. Bucked 2 cords, CSS and debarked the bad ones in April , by Oct, good to go. Hate the mudded ones.,,takes about 5 seconds per round...usually they get peeled off in a solid piece ...


----------



## smokedragon (Apr 29, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> I cannot imagine removing the bark from all my splits and rounds ...


Ditto......I spend enough time on firewood processing now.


----------



## smokedragon (Apr 29, 2014)

HDRock said:


> there's a limit on how many likes you can perform


I noticed that too.........what gives?


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Apr 29, 2014)

smokedragon said:


> I noticed that too.........what gives?


Only one like per min.  There is a thread or two in the ash can about it.  It's helping free up server and bandwidth I think.... Aka helps let the site run faster


----------



## HDRock (Apr 30, 2014)

bobdog2o02 said:


> Only one like per min.


There is Also a limit on how many you can perform in a day or some Baloney


----------



## fire_man (Apr 30, 2014)

midwestcoast

I've never seen such a great collection of backsaving tools in one thread - this is terrific.

The Cant hook is my best backsaver, but the pickeroon has peaked my interest. I find vertical splitting absolutely murder on my back, but everybody is different.

Take my word for it, these tools are worth their weight in heating oil if they save one back injury, and as many have shown some can be had for short change.


----------



## Ashful (May 1, 2014)

smokedragon said:


> I noticed that too.........what gives?


The mod's have to read a page called "Recent Activity", to watch for reported posts, etc.  You can actually access this page at the top of your screen, if you want to see it.  Anyway, all likes show up in this report, and the mod's have to sift thru them to find new posts, reported posts, etc.  So, they're looking for a way to just keep the number of likes down a little bit.  They're being overrun with them.


----------



## paul bunion (May 1, 2014)

Pulp hooks are just as useful as a pickaroon,  but in different situations.  If you need more reach it is a pickaroon.  Less reach, like moving a still heavy part of a round on the splitter, it is a pulp hook.  Get two pulp hooks if you get any.  There are plenty of times that you can use one in each hand to move wood about.  It keeps things balanced on the spine.


----------



## yooperdave (May 2, 2014)

example of oxymoron---back saving wood processing tools.


----------



## Jags (May 2, 2014)

And nobody has mentioned the best back saving tool yet...
The LOG LIFT and work table.


----------



## midwestcoast (May 2, 2014)

Jags said:


> And nobody has mentioned the best back saving tool yet...
> The LOG LIFT and work table.
> View attachment 132562


That is definitely a back saver Jags. I'm still hoping that hand splitting will actually be therapeutic for me, though I may be delusional.  
Like Joful I find that being active is often the best medicine for me & sitting is the worst. 
I'm hoping the extra 8" of my X-27 versus my old Style Super Splitter and the addition of some hand tools will let me plod along without the hydraulics for several more years. We'll see...


----------



## fire_man (May 2, 2014)

Midwest

You are not delusional. I have the exact same issues as you - sitting and standing are the two worst things for my back. Moving around, including splitting wood by hand, are therapeutic for me. 

I can work for hours in the yard, but don't ask me to go for a 30 minute car ride.


----------



## Jags (May 5, 2014)

midwestcoast said:


> I'm still hoping that hand splitting will actually be therapeutic for me, though I may be delusional.



It is very possible that it could do good things for you, but it is also possible that it will start to make things hurt that never hurt before (think shoulders, elbows, etc).  Just don't over do it if you find this to be the case.
And make no mistake - even with a hydro splitter there is still plenty of work to go around.


----------



## Rickb (May 5, 2014)

midwestcoast said:


> That is definitely a back saver Jags. I'm still hoping that hand splitting will actually be therapeutic for me, though I may be delusional.
> Like Joful I find that being active is often the best medicine for me & sitting is the worst.
> I'm hoping the extra 8" of my X-27 versus my old Style Super Splitter and the addition of some hand tools will let me plod along without the hydraulics for several more years. We'll see...




If you do not have a big round to set the round your splitting on, try that.  It makes a huge difference just raising that split up 12 inches or so.  Also I don't know if anyone else does this but if I get into something that is not splitting easily I will swing my x27 then while its in the wood I will smack the back of it once or twice with a big sledge.  Usually busts stuff up pretty good.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (May 5, 2014)

Rickb said:


> If you do not have a big round to set the round your splitting on, try that.  It makes a huge difference just raising that split up 12 inches or so.  Also I don't know if anyone else does this but if I get into something that is not splitting easily I will swing my x27 then while its in the wood I will smack the back of it once or twice with a big sledge.  Usually busts stuff up pretty good.



I'm not an expert but i dont think striking tools are made of soft enough steel to hit each other.  I think there is a risk of shattering the x27 or the tool you are hitting it with.


----------



## midwestcoast (May 5, 2014)

bobdog2o02 said:


> I'm not an expert but i dont think striking tools are made of soft enough steel to hit each other.  I think there is a risk of shattering the x27 or the tool you are hitting it with.


Right. Splitting axes are not made to hit with a sledge, they are hardened steel (as is the sledge) so one or the other will shatter at some point.
Some mauls are not hardened and are fine for driving wedges, others are hardened the same as an axe.

Luckily none of this is an issue for me with my current scrounge as it's all Red Oak & splitting accordingly 
Feels nice splitting a 24 inch round with the Fiskars. As my neighbor put it "You're gonna split that stuff with THAT?!?"  
"Yep, watch" swing,crack,swing,crack "See, no problem "


----------



## Rickb (May 5, 2014)

Don't know....  The back of my fiskers certainly seems soft, and still seems like its worth it for a couple wacks on that really suborn wood.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (May 5, 2014)

Rickb said:


> Don't know....  The back of my fiskers certainly seems soft, and still seems like its worth it for a couple wacks on that really suborn wood.



Just wear eye protection....


----------



## Rickb (May 5, 2014)

bobdog2o02 said:


> Just wear eye protection....




Always!


----------



## Ashful (May 5, 2014)

bobdog2o02 said:


> Just wear eye protection....


A guy I grew up with is blind from this very activity.  He was using a sledge, and I can't remember if he was driving a maul or a splitting wedge with it, but a piece of iron fractured off and hit him in the eye.  Took his eye out.


----------

